# Sig Request *Andrei Arlovski*



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Request*:

I want an Andrei Arlovski Banner that smokes his true inner beast!

*Pics*:

I'm open to all creative freedom here!


*Title*: The Pitbull Needs To Feed!


*Sub-Text*: "When The Fangs Come Out..."


*More Sub-Text*: L972 "livEEvil"


*Colors*: Dark colors 


*Size*: Biggest the Staff will allow. 


*Avatar?*: NO


All attempts will be repped and the sig chosen will get *30,000 credits*!!! (I want this to Be the best!)

Thanks in advance.

PS, please don't take offense to any little changes requested or not sigs not chosen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll get something in here for sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll probably do another before this ends but here is one for you anyways.

I also currently have this one for sale in the GFX shop that I could modify.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll get you something tomorrow.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

ill get a few done tonight so youve got a selection


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ugh man, I would totaly do this, but there's way too much text, and I hate text


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

haha yeah i agree with you plazz
dont really like long text

just a question though are you sure it should be the pitbull needs to feed and then when the fangs come out cause it makes more sense as when the fangs come out the pitbull needs to feed


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> haha yeah i agree with you plazz
> dont really like long text
> 
> just a question though are you sure it should be the pitbull needs to feed and then when the fangs come out cause it makes more sense as when the fangs come out the pitbull needs to feed


I'm fine with either. 

Like I said here, I'm very open to creative freedom. If someone wants to throw up a sick AA sig with less text, I'm be more then happy to take it into consideration and rep the for it.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

ill see what i can do ill make a few text variations for ya

EDIT: aight man after about 72 hours in MS Paint this is what i came up with hope you like


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Not a real big fan of the This Is SPARTA! I feel it makes it more comical then mean. 

Here a are a few pictures that I pulled as a refference, you don't have to use them, but this kind of Andrei.



















Just him, not Fedor in this pic.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm at school so I made one real quick for now. I'll come up with one later a little closer to your request.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> Not a real big fan of the This Is SPARTA! I feel it makes it more comical then mean.


lol i saw the picture and it screamed 300 at me so i made it as a joke

gonna make you a serious one tomorrow when im less tired haha


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ill do one


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Another...can I make a suggestion though?

What If you put some of that text outside the sig. For example: 









When the fangs come out, the pitbull needs to feed.​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This what you looking for? Personally Im very pleased with it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

here u go :


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> This what you looking for? Personally Im very pleased with it.


Very nice Toxic! This is the front runner for sure!!!

And DP, I like the way you did the mirror image of the "L"s.


Toxic, the only thing that I might ask, is there anyway of making it a little more vibrant even though I want the dark colors? Maybe have Andrei a little more clear and sharp? 

I'm a moron when it comes to graphics so I don't know if what I'm asking is easy or not. But I do love the full moon in the background and the over all feel of the sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can play around and see what I can do,


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I can play around and see what I can do,


I'm 99% sure that yours is bought, I just might have to end up buying more then one if I see another I really like!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hows this?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Hows this?


We have a winner!!! 

Points are on the way!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

or this?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> or this?


Oooooooo! I think I'll exercise my 30 day return policy on the last one and do and exchange! I like the way it shows the muscles more in this one!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Enjoy, I think it one of if not the best sig I've ever made.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Can I just make a suggestion about that sig that'll make it a lot better?

Add a 1 or 2 px white border or whatever color.

It'll look way better with a border.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Like this?










or this?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The second one

It makes it look more complete and finished then if it didn't have a border.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats what I though but I was a little confused when you said white because white borders never showed up really for me if its the outer edge,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I guess I kinda wrote it confusing but that second one looks 10X better.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Dayum!! That one is over the top! 

Switchity switch switch!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

u can use mine for free if u want to change in the future


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

aight seeming youve already chosen which sig to use imma finish making mine and sell it off


----------

